# Tabak Especial Dulce or Negra any good?



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

These are for sale on Cigarmonster mega mash up. I'm not a big flavored guy but every once in a while I like to give them a try. Tabak Especial Robusto Negra and Dulce up right now. What your thought on them?


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've had them both. I thought they were both pretty good. The Dulce was the first one I tried and was surprised how good it was. I've been picking them as my morning cigars for my drive to work when I have them. Makes me feel like I'm having a hot chocolate. Not too strong and smell great.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

The Red-Eye is my favorite, but the Negra is good if you like coffe flavored smoked with a sweetened cap. The Dulce is a little light for me, but not bad. I like them on occasion. Same with the Java, I like the Maduro better by far.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

They sound like good cigars. I have not tried either one of these but I will put them on my list of cigars to smoke.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

They are both good smokes, The Dulce has a sweeter cap and is the replacement for the Kahlua which was a very good smoke for a joint venture with Rocky Patel. The Negra does not have the sweet cap and is a solid smoke. If you purchase these keep them @ 65% so they smoke better. They have a tight draw from the oils. I would say buy them if you enjoy a flavored smoke even tho they are " infused"


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone willing to trade two of each? Robusto size or something smaller.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Great cigars i really like the Cafe con leche by Drew Estate


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I should get some of these for my casual cigar smoking friends for this years mancation


----------

